# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  فوائد صحية لبعض الأعشاب على صحة الإنسان

## أبو مريم السني

فوائد صحية لبعض الأعشاب على صحة الإنسان

أولاً: الكمون وفوائده على صحة الإنسان


** 
نبات الكمون عشبي حولي يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالي 50 سم وله ساق مجوف واوراق خيطيه تشبه إلى حد ما اوراق السنوت . الازهار تتجمع في نهاية الافرع على هيئة مظلة بلون أصفر وعند النضج تكون الثمار 


**

مستطيلة شبه مسطحه مخططة بخطوط ذات لون بني غامق. لها رائحه عطرية الجزء المستخدم من النبات الثمار التي تعرف عند كثير من الناس بالبذور. وهو نبات معروف من العائلة الخيمية، يتميز برائحة نفاذة، وهو من التوابل المشهورة. .


ويطلق علي الكمون اسماء آخرى مثل سنوت وشبث يعرف الكمون علمياً بأسم cuminum cyminum من الفصيلة المظليه.




الموطن الأصلي للكمونالموطن الأصلى للكمون مصر وتركستان ولكنه يزرع اليوم في مختلف مناطق حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط وفي ايران والباكستان والهند والصين وفي جنوب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.


المحتويات الكيميائية للكمونتحتوي ثمار الكمون على زيت طيار والمركب الرئيسي في هذا الزيت هو مكون من الدهيد وجاما تربين وبيتا بانيين وباراسا يمين وزيوت دهنية


ماذا قال الطب القديم عن الكمون؟
عرف الكمون في مصر القديمه التي كانت تزرعه بكثره على ضفاف النيل وقد عرف الفراعنه خاصية الكمون في التحليل والترويق والتنظيف فكانوا يقدمونه كهدايا للمعابد. وجاء الكمون في البرديات القديمه في أكثر من 60وصفه علاجيه . وقد جاء الكمون في البرديات الفرعونيه كوصفات علاجيه لأكثر من 60 حالة مرضية وجاء فعلى الكمون في بردية ابرز لعلاج حالات الحمى والدودة الشريطية وعسر الهضم والمغص المعوي وطارد للأرياح وضد كثرة الطمث . كما صنع المصريون من الكمون دهاناً مسكناً لألام المعده واوجاع الروماتزم والمفاصل ونزلات البرد ولشفاء الحروق وضد حالات الجرب واستخدموا الكمون أيضاً من الخارج لغيار القروح والجروح ذات الرائحة الكريهة وبخاخات موضعية لخراج الفتق والحروق. وقد قال الطبيب الأغريقي ديكور ريدس "الكمون فيه قوة مسخنه يطرد الرياح ويحللها وفيه قبض وتجفيف ويستخدم مع الزيت مع العسل لشفاء الجروح وإذا سحق الكمون بالخل واشتم فيه قطع النزيف من الأنف وكذلك إذا أدخلت منه قطعه مبلله في الأنف".


وقال جالنيوس "الكمون يفتت الحصى ويزيل المغص وانتفاخ المعدة والبول الدموي ويستخدم الكمون مع الزيت كدهان الخصية المتورمة ".




يقول ابن سينا:
الماهية: الكمون أصناف كثيرة منها كرماني أسود ومنها فارسي أصفر ومنها شامي ومنها نبطي والفارسي أقوى من الشامي والنبطي هو الموجود في سائر المواضع ومن الجميع بريّ وبستاني. والبري أشد حرافة ، ومن البرّي يشبه بزره بزر السوسن.


**

قال ديسقوريدوس: البستاني طيب الطعم وخاصة الكرماني وبعده المصري وقد ينبت في بلاد كثيرة له قضيب طوله شبر وورقه أربعة أو خمسة دقاق مشقق كورق الشاهترج وله رؤوس صغار ومن الكمّون ما يسمى كومينون أغريون أي الكمون البري ينبت كثيراً بمدينة خلقيدرون وهو نبات له ساق طوله شبر دقيق عليه أربع ورقات أو خمسة مشققة وعلى طرفه سوس صغار خمسة أو ستة مستديرة ناعمة فيها ثمر وفي الثمر شيء كالقشر أو النخالة يحيط بالبزر.

وبزره أشد حرافة من البستاني وينبت على تلول وجنس آخر من الكمون البرّي شبيه بالبستاني ويخرج فيه من الجانبين علق صغار شبيه بالقرون مرتفعة فيها بزر شبيه بالشونيز وبزره إذا شرب كان نافعاً من نهش الهوام.


الاختيار: الكرماني أقوى من الفارسي والفارسي أقوى من غيره.


الطبع: حار في الثانية يابس في الثالثة.


الخواص: فيه قوة مسخّنة يطرد الرياح ويحلّل وفيه تقطيع وتجفيف وفيه قبض فيما يقال.


الزينة: إذا غسل الوجه بمائة صفاه وكذلك أخذه واستعماله بقدر فإن استكثر من تناوله صفر اللون.


الأورام والبثور: يستعمل بقيروطي وزيت ودقيق باقلا على أورام الأنثيين بل مع الزيت أو مع زيت وعسل.


الجراح والقروح: يدمل الجراحات وخصوصاً البري الذي يشبه بزره بزر السوسن إذا حسيت به الجراحات جداً.


أعضاء الرأس: إذا سحق الكمون بالخل واشتم منه قطع الرعاف وكذلك إن ادخلت منه فتيلة أعضاء العين: قد يمضع ويخلط بزيت ويقطر على الظفرة وعلى كهوبة الدم تحت العين فينفع وإذا مضغ مع الملح وقطر ريقه على الجرب والسبل المكشوطة والظفرة منع اللصق.


وعصارة البري تجلو البصر وتجلب الدمعة ويسمى باليونانية قاييوس أي الدخان ويجلب الدمعة كما يفعل الدخان وهو يقع أيضاً في كاويات النتف لشعر العين فلاينبت.


أعضاء النفس: إذا سقي بخل ممزوج بالماء نفع من عسر النفس.


أعضاء النفض: يستعمل بالزيت على ورم الخصية وربما استعمل بقيروطي وربما استعمل بالزيت ودقيق الباقلا ويفتّت الحصاة خصوصاً البري وينفع من تقطير البول ومن بول الدم ومن المغص والنفخ.


وعصارة البري المسحوقة بماء العسل تطلق الطبيعة.


وقال روفس: الكمّون النبطي يسهل البطن وأما الكرماني فليس يطلق بل يعقل وحشيش البري يحدر مراراً في البول.


السموم: يسمى بالشراب لنهش الهوام وخصوصاً البري الذي يشه بزره بزر السوسن.


ويقول عنه الأنطاكي :
كمون : يُسمى ( السنوت وباليونانية كرمينون والفارسية زيرة ، وهو إما أسود وهو الكرماني ويُسمى الباسيلقون يعني الدواء الملوكي ، أو الفارسي وهو الأصفر أو كمون العادة وهو الأبيض ؛ وكله إما بستاني يُزرع أو بري ينبت بنفسه وهو كالرازيانج لكنه أقصر وورقه مستدير وبزره في أكاليل كالشبت ؛ وأجود الكل بري الكرماني فبستانيه ، فبري الفارسي فبستانيه ، وأردؤه البستاني الأبيض ، ويغشّ بالكراويا ويُعرف بطيب رائحته واستطالة حبه وتبقى قوته سبع سنين ، وهو حار يابس الجيد في آخر الثالثة والأبيض في الأولى قوي - التلطيف حتى إن اللحم المطبوخ به يلطف إلى الغاية، ويحل الرياح مطلقاً ولو طلاء بزيته المطبوخ فيه ويطرد البرد ويحل الأورام ويدفع السموم وسوء الهضم والتخم وعسر النفس والمغص الشديد شربأ بالماء والخل - واحتقاناً بالزيت ، 


وأجود ما يُضمد مع الباقلاء أو الشعير ويدر ما عدا الطمث فيقطعه فرزجة بالزيت ويُحلل - الدم المحبوس ضماداً، وشهوة الطين ونحوه أكلاً، ويقطر في قروح العين والجرب المحكوك ، ومع بياض البيض يمنع الرمد الحار وصفارة البارد لصوقاً وإن مزج بالصعتر وتغرغر بطبيخه سكن وجع الأسنان والنزلات مجرب ، ويجلو البشرة مع الغسولات وعصارته للبصر والسبل والظفرة بملح والطرفة وحده .


ومن خواصه: أن المولود إذا دُهن بمطبوخة لم يتولد عليه القمل وأن أكله يصفر اللون ، وقد تواتر أنه – ينمو إذا مشت فيه النساء وأنه يروي إذا وعد بالماء كذا قال من يزرعه ، وهو يضر الرئة وتصلحه الكثيراء، ويبدل كل نوع منه بالآخر وبدل كله الكراويا وبزر الكراث والأبيض منه قد يُسمى النبطي ومتى قيد بالحبشي فالأسود، وبالأرمني فالكراويا، والحلوفالأنيسون وقديُرادبالأسود  منه الشونيز.


ماذا قال الطب الحديث عن الكمون؟
أثبتت الدراسات الحديثه ان الكمون مضاد جيد للميكروبات . كما أتضح أن الكمون لديه القدرة على احتفاظه بالمواد الفعاله سبع سنوات وهو منبه ممتاز للمعدة وطارد للأرياح.


وهناك استعمالات داخلية وأخرى خارجية كما يلي:
الاستعمالات الداخلية :
لحالات المغص وسوء الهضم وانتفاخ المعده وكثرة الطمث والديدان المعوية وحالات البرد يستخدم ملء ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق الكمون مع ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك المزيج لينقع لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصغي ويشرب بمعدل كوب في الصباح وأخر في المساء. لحالات التشنجات العصبيه وضعف الشهية للطعام يستعمل مغلياً مكوناً من ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق الكمون في لتر ماء أو يمزج مسحوق الكمون بمعدل جرام واحد إلى مقدار ملعقة كبيره عسل نحل. لعلاج وتسكين الألام الروماتزمية . يستخدم زيت الكمون بمعدل 10نقط على أي مشروب ساخن يتناوله المريض عقب الأفطار والعشاء .


الاستعمالا ت الخارجية :
يستعمل لشفاء الجروح والقروح يستخدم مزيج مكون من الزيت والعسل مع مسحوق الكمون لدهان الأماكن المصابه . لشفاء اورام الخصيتين : يستعمل دهاناً موضعياً مكوناً مسحوق الكمون+ زيت زيتون + دقيق. لعلاج الجرب والحكه: يستعمل الكمون مع الملح دهاناً موضعياً .
لايقاف نزيف الأنف: يستعمل فتيله من القطن مشبعه بمسحوق الكمون مع الزيت وتوضع بداخل الأنف.
لإزالة بقع الوجه والحصول على بشرة صافية: يستخدم فعلى ماء الكمون غسولاً ثلاث مرات للوجه يومياً.
وقد صنع مؤخراً في فرنسا مشروب تحت مسمى كوميل يساعد على إزالة عسر الهضم وفاتح للشهيه ويفيد في حالات التشنج والروماتيزم والحروق والجرب.


كما يضاف الكمون إلى بعض الأطعمه لأعطائها طعماً طيباً . ويضاف زيت الكمون إلى الحلويات لتعطيرها كما يستعمل زيت الكمون في صنع العطورات، كما يستعمل في صنع الخبز والكعك والمخللات ويضاف إلى كثير من الأكلات وبخاصة الأكلات الشرقية القديمه، وفي هولندا يدخل في صنع الجبن وفي المانيا يضاف إلى الفطائر والخبز لتعطيرها .


هل يتداخل الكمون مع الأدوية العشبية أو غير العشبية وهل له أضرار جاذبية؟
نعم يتداخل الكمون مع الآدوية المنومه مثل الباربيتورات أما الأضرار الجانبية فهي غير موجودة ، إذا التزم المتعاطي بالجرعات المحددة ولم يتعداها.
نقلا عن جريدة الرياض الاثنين 19 ربيع الثاني 1425العدد 13135 السنة 40


قول بأن الكمون ليس بالسنوت:
يقول د. إبراهيم عبد الله الغامدي الأستاذ المساعد بقسم اللغة والنحو والصرف - جامعة أم القرى
اسم النبتة : السَّنُّوت .
أماكن وجودها : الوديان ، وبالقرب من المنازل ، والمسارب المؤدية إليها .
وصفها : نبات حولي يبدأ نموه مع أوائل فصل الربيع ، وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من السيقان الخضراء القانية المخططة بخطوط دقيقة ، تتفرع إلى عدّة فروع ، وكل فرع يعلوه خيوط خضراء دقيقة ناعمة وهي كالأوراق في بقية النباتات ، تتحول هذه الخيوط بعد أن يشيخ النبات إلى اللون الأصفر ، وكذلك السوق .


ما الزهرة فخضراء على شكل مظلة دائرية ، وذلك في بداية تكونها ، تحمل حبوباً صغيرة خضراء . وتتفرع الزهرة إلى مجموعات ، كل مجموعة تحمل كماً من الحبوب ، وفي أواخر فصل الصيف تبدأ في الاصفرار ، وتكبر الحبوب التي تحملها مع الاحتفاظ بلونها الأول ، وهذه الحبوب مضلعة الشكل لها رائحة جميلة وحجمها كحجم حبوب الشَّمَر 


أما طول هذا النبات وقصره فيتوقف على البيئة التي ينمو فيها ، فإن كانت التربة جيدة والماء كثير فيرتفع إلى أكثر من مترين وإن كانت الأرض غير جيدة والماء قليل فيصل ارتفاعه إلى المتر أو يزيد قليلاً . له رائحة جميلة ، وأهل المنطقة يستخدمون فروعه للسواك لأنه يطيب الفم .


جميع أجزاء هذا النبات يستفاد منها حيث تطبخ الخيوط الشعرية وكذلك الفروع الرطبة وتؤكل وذلك في بداية نمو هذا النبات . كما يصفون الثمرة للعديد من الأمراض، كالأمراض الباطنية ، والغثيان ، والقيء وغيرها وهو مُجَرَّب .


عرض لهذا النبات جلّ علماء العربية القدماء ، وكذلك بعض الباحثين المحدثين ، بغية الوصول إلى تحديد هذا النوع من النبات لما ذُكر من فوائده في أحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم التي من بينها قوله : (( لو كان شيء ينجي من الموت لكان السَّنا والسنوت )) علاوة على ما ورد في الأثر والتراث العربي عنه .


ما ما ذكره بعض اللغويين عن هذا النبات فقول أبي حنيفة : (( أخبرني أعرابي من أعراب عمان قال : السنوت عندنا الكمون . وقال : وليس من بلادنا ولكن يأتينا من كِرمان . وقال لي غيره من الأعراب : هو الرازيانج ونحن نزرعه ، وهو عندنا كثير . وقال : هو رازيانجكم هذا بعينه قال الشاعر :
هم السمن بالسنوت لا ألس فيهم ... وهم يمنعون جارهم أن يقردا

وقد أكثر الناس فيه ، فقال بعض الرواة : السنوت هاهنا الشمر ، وقيل : الرّب .
وقيل : العسل ، وقيل : الكمون . وقال ابن الأعرابي : هو حب يشبه الكمون وليس به )) . وقال أبو حنيفة في موضع آخر إنه السِّبت ، أي الشِّبت .


ومما سبق يتضح لنا خلاف العلماء حول تحديد هذا النوع من النبات . والراجح أن قول ابن الأعرابي هو الصحيح ؛ لأنَّ غالبية من يقطنون السراة يجمعون على هذه التسمية ، وهو كما قال ابن الأعرابي يشبه الكمون لدرجة اللبس ، ولكن المدقق في النباتين يلحظ الفرق بينهما . فنبتة الكمون تتقارب سوقه وتتفرع ، وثمرته مجتمعة مع بعضها ، أما السنوت فكل ساق ينبت على حدة من أصل الجذر ، وثمرته دائرية ، ولكنها متفرقة . كما أن حبوب ثمرة الكمون ، تختلف عن حبوب السنوت ، فالأولى بنية اللون ، والثانية خضراء . وقد قارنت بين النباتين مقارنة عملية ، بغية التعرف على الفروق الدقيقة بين النبتتين ، فوقفت على الفروق السابقة .


مما ورد في بيت الحصين بين القعقاع ، فالراجح أنّ المقصود به العسل ، وليس النبات ؛ لأن العرب دائماً يقرنون بين السمن والعسل . وعلى هذا فتكون كلمة السنوت من كلمات المشترك اللفظي ، ويكون الفيصل في تحديد دلالتها السياق الواردة فيه الكلمة .ومازال أهل هذه المنطقة بل أهالي السراة يُجمعون على أن هذه التسمية تطلق على هذا النوع من النبات . أما نطقهم للكلمة فبفتح السين وضم النون مع تشديدها وهي لغة فصيحة قال ابن الأثير : (( ويروى بضم السين والفتح أفصح .. )).اهـ.


ومن فوائد الكمون انه طارد للغازات ويزيد في الإفرازات الهاضمة وإدرار اللبن عند المرضعات .
مفيد في علاج حالات الحموضة والمغص والانتفاخ يستخدم في الزيت الطيار في صناعة العطور. 


وصفة لعلاج التشنج وطرد الرياح والغازات:
- توضع ملعقة كبيرة من الكمون في لتر ماء ويغلى على النار، يؤخذ من المغلي نصف فنجان قبل الأكل بنصف ساعة ثلاث مرات يوميا ولمدة خمسة عشر يوما .
- لإدرار الحليب لدى المرضعات يمزج قليل من العسل في جرام واحد من مسحوق الكمون ويعطى للمرضعات .




وفي مقالات منقوله من فوائد الكمون :
ان الكمون طارد للنمل الذي يشكي من النمل في منزله ضع قليل من الكمون سواء مطحون او حب ، بأذن الله سوف يذهب النمل دون رجعه فهو افضل من المبيدات فأن قتل النمل حرام .


وحتى لا تضيع الكمون خذ بطرف الملعقه وضعه على النمله وشوف ايش تسوي .
جرب وانت الحكم ل توليد المني عندالرجال


حيث يخلط جزء من الكمون والثوم واليانسون وبزر الفجل بالتساوي , ويمزج الجميع مع العسل , ويفطر بذلك كل صباح فانة غاية في توليد المنى .
وايضا فانه ينفع في الرطوبة السائلة لدى النساء


اذا واظبت المرأة على شرب الكمون والتحمل به فانة يقطع الرطوبة السائلة في الرحم سواء كانت مزمنة أو حادثة


الكمون : يعالج التهابات العيون ويهدئ من تهيجها وذلك باستعماله بعد غليه وغسل العين به لألآم الطمث والمغص المعدي ، يستعمل لطرد الرياح ، و محاربة السمنة وذلك بنقع قليل منه في كوب ماء مغلي مع ليمونة مقطعة حلقات ويترك طوال الليل ثم يشرب الماء في الصباح على الريق.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

جزاك الله خيرا على ما بذلت من جهد في نقل الموضوع من أجل إفادتنا
أحسن الله إليك.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الفوائد الطبية لعشب (االمرمية)
الميرمية :Sage

كلمة الميرمية ( القصعين) اخذ من أسطورة يرويها النصارى عن مريم عليها السلام
نص الأسطورة ( يحكى آن صبيا أصيب بالحمى وعجز الطب عن شفائه . تضرعت والدته إلى العذراء مريم طالبة منها الشفاء لولدها .. فاستجابت لطلب الوالدة فظهرت لها في المنام وآمرتها أن تسقي ابنها شاي القصعين ، نفذت آلام ما أمرت به فاشفي الصبي . عياذا بالله من هذا الكفر ونسبت صفة الشفاء للمخلوق وهي صفة الشافي . ومن ذلك الوقت سميت( حشيشة مريم) ثم مريمية ثم وصلت إلينا في نجد وصحفت إلى ( مرمريه )
وهي عبارة عن نبات عشبي معمر صغير لها عرق يرتفع قليلاً عن الأرض بحدود 30سم في المتوسط تتفرع منها أغصان، ورقها طوله أكثر من عرضه، طول الورقة بين اثنين إلى أربعة سم (2-4سم) وعرضها في حدود نصف سم، اخضر ناعم الملمس يلون الغصن الذي يصبح أحمر غامقاً كلما تقدم العمر بالنبتة. وهي من الفصيلة الشفوية التي تضم الريحان والنعناع والحبق والزعتر والمرامية من أشهر وأقدم النباتات التي تستخدم في الطب القديم والحديث. وتشتهر بها بلدان حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط. وتكثر في الأماكن الجبلية في الأراضي البور وبالذات في المناطق المحصورة بين الأرض الجبلية والسناسل الحجرية في الأماكن المسماة محلياً (الرميان) وتسمى في أماكن أخرى الشجيرة. و توجد على مدار السنة وتزدهر في الربيع وأوائل الصيف، ولون الزهرة زهري ويتحول بعد ذلك إلى ثمر بحجم حبة الكرز، ويصبح لونه أبيض في حالة الجفاف.
وقد قال عنها العالم جيرارد في القرن السابع عشر ان المرمية تقوي الذاكرة الضعيفة وتعيدها في وقت قصير، وقد اكد الباحث الانجليزي هذه المقولة حيث اثبتوا أن المرمية تهبط الأنزيم المسئول عن تحطيم استيايل كولين الدماغ والذي يسبب الزهيمر. كما تحتوي المرمية على مواد مضادة للأكسدة ومن أهم المركبات المهمة في المرمية الزيت الطيار الذي يحتوي على مركب الثيوجون (Thujone) ولكن يجب الحذر من استخدام كمية كبيرة من هذا المركب حيث انه يسبب بعض التشنجات ، وتحتوي المرامية على زيوت طيارة وفلافونيدات وأحماض فينولية ومواد عفصية والمادة الفعالة تعود إلى مركبات الزيت الطيار.
أسمائها الآخر : قويسية, ناعمة, شيالة, اسفاقس ,الفاقس, لسان الأيل , عيزقان الإسم العلمي : Salvia officnalis
الأجزاء مستعمل منها :الأوراق والرؤوس المزهرة .

فوائد الميرامية :
تستعمل المرامية كمادة مقبضة ومطهرة ومعطرة وطاردة للغازات مخفضة للعرق ومقوية مولدة للاستروجين الخافض لانتاج حليب الثديين. كما تستخدم ضد الالتهابات وضد تقلصات العضلات ومضادة لعدة أنواع من البكتيريا. كما تستخدم كمقوية للأعصاب. كما تستخدم كمنظمة للعادة الشهرية.
وأكد باحث علمي أردني أهمية نبتة الميرمية العشبية في معالجة بعض الأمراض المستعصية وفي مقدمتها مرض السرطان. وقال استاذ علم العقاقير والنباتات الطبيعية في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية الدكتوراحمد كمالي ان تجارب عملية وعلمية اجريت على مستخلص نبات الميرمية اعطى نتائج جيدة في كبح وتعطيل الخلايا السرطانية لدى الانسان. واضاف يقول في دراسة له حول هذا الموضوع ان تناول مستخلص الميرمية ساعد بمشيئة الله الى حد كبير في وقف انتشار خلايا مرض السرطان التي تصيب بعض اجزاء الجسم وخاصة القولون والرئة والثدي كما ان تناول مستخلص الميرمية يسهم الى حد كبير في معالجة امراض اللثة واللوزتين والحلق وعسر الهضم والسكري كون عشبة الميرمية تعمل على وقف العفونة في الجسم أ.هـ.

تستخدم الميرامية اليوم في علاج الكثير من الاضطرابات الصحية أبرزها:
-الاضطرابات الهضمية ،وفقدان الشهية وزيادة الإفرازات في المعدة .
-اضطرابات الدورة الشهرية وأعراض انقطاع الطمث وتساعد الميرمية على انسياب افضل للدم خلال العادة الشهرية ،بفضل ما تتمتع به من مزايا هرمونية .كذلك فإنها تخفف من التعرق ومن الهبات الساخنة التي تعاني منها النساء في سن اليأس .
- منشطة للدورة الدموية، ينصح بها أيام الامتحانات وللمصابين بفقر الدم وضعف الذاكرة، ورجفة اليدين.
- مقوية لعمل المعدة والأمعاء، وتفيد ضد الاستفراغ والإسهال والنزف النسوي، والسيلان .
- تنفع من ضعف الرئتين والإصابات المتكررة بالرشح والنزلات الصدرية والحساسية
- مفيده لعلاج الربو .ولا تزال أوراقها الجافة تضاف إلى الأعشاب الأخرى المستخدمة لعلاج الربو .
- ضعف الرئتين والإصابات المتكررة بالرشح والنزلات الصدرية والحساسية .
- مفيدة للالتهاب اللثة والحلق والحنجرة .
- تحتوي الميرمية على حامض الروزمارينيك ،وهو مضاد قوي للالتهابات ويخفف الروماتيزم وتشنجات العضلات .
- تخفف مستوى السكر في الدم.
- تنفع لعلاج الاكتئاب والإرهاق العصبي .
- شربه قبيل النوم يخفف الأرق والقلق والإرهاق خصوصا لدى المسنين .
فهي : منشط , مقويه , مانعة للعرق ، موقفه لإدرار الحليب ، طارد رياح ، مضاد للإسهال ، خافض لنسبة السكر في الدم ، مطمث ، مضاد لربو ، مطهر ، مضاد للعفونة ، مضاد لتشنجات ، خافض للحرارة ، هاضم ، مدر للبول ،قابض ، يوصف للا سهال ، يوصف للهستيريا ، وللانحطاط العصبي ، لتبديد الكأبة ، للأرق ، للآلام الروماتزم والمفاصل، لربو وضيق التنفس، للقصور الجنسي ، لتقوية الذاكرة ، للوهن لنقاهة ، وللتعب الفكر والجسد .
الجرعة التي ينصح بها : من أوراق المرمية ملعقة صغيرة على ملء كوب سبق غليه مرتين في اليوم.

طريقة استخدامـه :
1- نقيع بالماء الساخن : قبضة من القصعين ترمى في لتر من الماء الساخن بدرجة الغليان ثم يغطى الوعاء .. ويصبر عليه 10 - 15 دقيقة . يصفى ويشرب مل ء بياله 3 - 4 مرات يوميا يعالج به الحالات التالية :
الهضم الصعب ، النفخة ، ثقل المعدة ، الإسهال ، الدوار ، القيء ، النزلات المعوية ، غازات الأمعاء ، متاعب الكبد ، مغص الكليتين ، الخفقان ارتفاع الضغط ،. الزكام النزلات الصدرية ، الأرق ، الكابة ، الهستيريا ، ارتفاع الحرارة الوهن وانحطاط القوى ، التعب ، الفكري والجسدي ، السكري والكروسترول ، الروماتزم ، البرودة الجنسية ، لدى الرجال ، اضطرابات شن اليأس ،الالتهابات النسوية .. عدم أتتضام الحيض ، والآلام المرافقة له ، في الحالة الأخيرة هذه يبدأ لتناول المستحلب القصعين قبل أسبوع من الموعد المنتصر للطمث .
2- مغلي : قبضة من أوراق القصعين الخضراء تغلي خمس دقائق في لتر من الماء تطفئ النار ثم تترك خمس دقائق أخرى ثم تصفى .
الجرعة : ملء بيالة 4 مرات في اليوم لوقف الحليب المرضعات بعيد فطام أطفالهن أو عند حصول إسقاط الجنين ، 3 بيالات في اليوم منشط مقوي فعال يوصف في حالات : الضعف الوهن ، القصور الجنسي ، الانحطاط العصبي .
3- مغلي : قبضتان من أوراق القصعين تغليان في لتر من الماء مدة خمس دقائق . تطفئ النار . يصبر عليها عشر دقائق للاستحلاب (نقيع ) يصفى ويستعمل غرغرة ومضمضة : لالتهاب اللثة ، الأسنان ، الحنجرة ، واللوزتين ،( لنفر) قروح داخل الفم بسبب حرارة المعدة وتعب الكبد ، لبحت الصوت ، لتطييب الأنفاس ، وللقضاء على البخر النتن ..
4- حقنا مهبلية : لتوقيت الرحم وإنعاش المهبل وتطهيرهما ، للقضاء على الالتهابات ، آلا كلان ، السيلان الأبيض ، حمام مقعدي : للحكة الشرجية والحكة العارضة في الأعضاء التناسلية ، يغسل به الوجه لتغذية البشرة وشدها
5- مسحوق الأوراق المجففة في الظل : تسحق ناعما : تستعمل بدل معجون الأسنان تقوي اللثة ، تمنع وتقتل السوس ، تطيب الأنفاس ، تشد اللثة
6- للتخلص من رائحة القديمين وخاضه لدى لأطفال : يرمى من هذا المسحوق قدر ملعقة صغيره دخل كل حذاء .
7- قناع جمالي : يمرهم هذا المسحوق بالعسل للبشرة الدهنية ، وبالزيت للبشرة العادية والجافة والمختلطة يعمل منه قناع يبقى عليه مدة 20 دقيقة . يعيد النضارة المفقودة ويشد البشرة بآذن الله تعالى .

* - المرمية هل هو مخفض للسكر وهل له اضرار؟
ـ نعم نبات المرمية يخفض البول السكري ولكن بنسبة بسيطة والافضل منه الحلبة البلدي وعروق البصل، والمرمية تؤخذ بجرعة تقدر بملء ملعقة الاكل من اوراق المرمية تضاف الى ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه ويترك لمدة ربع ساعة ثم يصفى ويشرب ويمكن تناول ثلاثة أكواب في اليوم الواحد. والمرمية ليس لها اضرار اذا استخدمت حسب الجرعات المحددة وكذلك عدم استخدامها بصفة مستمرة.

*- اذا كان نبات المرمية يخفف الوزن اذا شرب بعد كل وجبة؟
ـ تقول بعض المراجع ان المرمية بمعدل ثلاث جرعات في اليوم بعد الاكل تخفض الوزن ولكن هذه المراجع ليست مدعومة بتوثيق علمي واضح. والمرمية من النباتات التي تحتوي على الزيوت الطيارة واهم مركباتها ثوجون والذي يمثل 50% من محتويات الزيت الطيار. كما تحتوي على تربينات ثنائية مرة وفلافو نيدات واحماض فينولية ومواد عفصية. واهم استعمالاتها انها مطهرة ومقبضة وعطرية وطاردة للغازات أو الارياح ومخفضة للعرق ومقوية. والأبحاث الجديدة تشير إلى أن المرمية تقلل حليب الأم المرضع وتفيد أبحاث أخرى ان الزيت الطيار بأكمله الموجود في المرمية له تأثير على أنواع من البكتيريا ومضاد للمغص.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الفوائد الطبية للأعشاب (الزعتر)
الزعتر : الاسم العلمي ( Thymus vulqarls ) 
القسم المستعمل : الأوراق والقمم الزهرية .
المادة الفعالة : زيت الطيار / مادة الثيمول / .
الاستعمالات :أ ـ الأوراق الجافة كتوابل
ب ـ مغلي الأوراق والقمم الزهرية / مشروب / : 
ـ يطهر الجهاز التنفسي وتقلصات المعدية والمعوية .
ـ مهدئ تحرك الحصى والمثانة .
ـ طارد للديدان .
ـ مضغه يسكن الآلام الأسنان واللثة .
ـ غسل الرأس بمائه يمنع سقوط الشعر .
ـ يدخل في صناعة المعجون.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الفوائد الطبية للأعشاب /البقدونس
البقدونس : الاسم العلمي ( Petroselinum Sativum )
القسم المستعمل : الجذور ـ الأوراق ـ البذور

الجوهر الفعال : زيت طيار مع مادة الاينثول ، زيت البذور يحتوي على الأبيول الأوراق تحتوي على فيتامينات أ ، ب ، ج ، أملاح الحديد ، كالسيوم ، بور .

الاستعمالات :
1- غلي الأوراق والجذور ( 10/غ كوب ماء ) لعلاج النمش يغسل به الوجه .
2- يدلك الجلد بالأوراق المهروسة يمنع لدغ البعوض .
3- عمل لبخة من هرس الأوراق لعلاج التواء القدم والمفاصل .
4-عصيره يهدي الآم الكليتين والمثانة والمجاري البولية .
5- استخدام مرهم البقدونس ( بذور المهروسة مع شحم المذاب ) لعلاج قمل الرأس .
6- مغلي 100/غ بذور لتر ماء يفيد كغسيل مهبلي وعلاج السيلان .
7- هرس الأوراق تستخدم كمطهر للقروح والجروح والآم العصبية .
8- زيت بذور البقدونس يستعمل ضد الضعف الجنسي واضطرابات الحيض والحمى .
9- غسل الوجه صباحاً ومساءً لمدة أسبوع بمغلي البقدونس في لتر ماء يؤدي إلى نضرة الوجه والبشرة

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الفوائد الطبية للأعشاب/ النعناع

النعناع : الاسم العلمي ( Mentha peprinta )
الجزء المستعمل : الأوراق وفي بداية الإزهار .
المواد الفعالة : زيت طيار / المنتول ، والفيلاندرين ومنثون وبنين / .

الاستعمالات : أولاً الأوراق :
ـ تستخدم كتوابل .
ـ لتسكين الآلام حيث تسخن أوراق النعناع وتوضع في كيس فوق الألم .
ـ لعلاج الزكام يساعد تسخينها في الماء داخل الغرفة .
ـ مشروب النعناع الأخضر يفيد اضطرابات المرارة وتسكين المغص المعوي ومغص ـ وطرد الغازات وينشط الجسم ويهدئ الأعصاب والجهاز الهضمي .

ثانياً الزيت :
ـ يستخدم في تدليك الأجزاء المصابة بالروماتزم .
ـ طارد للغازات ومسكن للمغص ومطهر ومخدر خفيف .
ـ يستخدم في المستحضرات الطبية .
ـ يستخدم في عمل الحلويات ومستحضرات التجميل .
ـ قطرات منه في ماء فاتر كمضمضة لتخفيف آلام الأسنان.
ـ استنشاق أبخرته يساعد في نقاء الجهاز.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الفوائد الطبية لالأعشاب (الشمر)

الشمر: الاسم العلمي (Foeniculum vulgare )
القسم المستعمل :الثمار ، الجذور ، الأوراق .
المواد الفعالة : زيت طيار يحتوي 60%انيثول و17% كيتون الصنوبرين .

الاستعمالات : أولاً من الخارج :
ـ مغلي مسحوق الجذور الغرغرة في حالات التهابات الفم .
ـ غسيل العيون عند الالتهاب .
ـ أوراق الشمرا الغضة لمعالجة التسلخات من الأعضاء التناسلية والثديين .

ثانياً من الداخل : يستخدم مغلي الشمرا كشراب
ـ يدر البن عند المرضعات .
ـ لمعالجة الالتهابات الجلدية .
ـ النزلات والسعال والربو .
ـ حالات سوء الهضم شراب مدفئ .
ـ لعالج التهابات جهاز البولي والكلي .
ـ يفيد كثيراً كمسكن معوي .
ـ يضاف إلى مركبات المسهلة لمنع المغص .

- زيت الشمرا كتوابل يدخل في صناعة الحلوى وعمل العطور والصابون .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فوائد العرق سوس*
*أجمعت الدوائر العلمية العالمية. أن من أبرز فوائد العرقسوس :
1- يساعد على شفاء قرحة المعدة خلال عدة أشهر.
2- له أثر فعال في إزالة الشحطة و الحرقة عند حدوثها .**
3- يساعد على ترميم الكبد لإحتوائه على معادن مختلفة.
4- يدر البول.**
5- يشفي السعال المزمن باستعماله كثيفا أو محلولاً بالماء الساخن،و لذا يفضل أستعاله ساخناً للوقاية من 
الرشح و السعال و أثار البرد.
6- يجلب الشهية باستعماله أثناء الطعام .
7- يسهل الهضم باستعماله بعد الطعام .
8- أفضل شراب مرطب للمصابين بمرض السكر لخلوه تماماً من السكر العادي .
9- منشط عام للجسم و مروق للدم .
10- يفيد في شفاء الروماتيزم لأحتوائه على عناصرفعالة .
11-يحتوي على الكثير من أملاح البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم وهرمونات جنسية ومواد صابونية .
12- يفيد في شفاء الروماتيزم لاحتوائه على عناصر تعادل الهدروكورتيزون ويساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة في الجسم.* 
*ينصح بعدم الاكثار من شرب العرقسوس للمصابين بارتفاع الضغط*
*وإليك بعض ما كتب حول عرق السوس*
*العرقسوس  نبات بري معمر من الفصيلة البقولية، ويطلق على جذوره (عرقسوس) أو (أصل  السوس) وهو مشهور في البلاد العربية منذ أقدم العصور. 
ينبت في الأرض البرية حول حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط. 
المادة الفعالة في السوس: 
هي  الكلتيسريتسن، وثبت أن عرق السوس يحتوي على مواد سكرية وأملاح معدنية من  أهمها البوتاسيوم، والكالسيوم، والماغنسيوم، والفوسفات، ومواد صابونية تسبب  الرغوة عند صب عصيره، ويحتوي كذلك على زيت طيار. 
الخصائص الطبية: 
ـ  يصنع من جذور السوس شراب (العرقسوس) وهو ملين ومدر للبول، ويسكن السعال  المصحوب بفقدان الصوت (البحة الصوتية) وهو مفيد في علاج أمراض الكلى. 
ـ ويستعمل مسحوقه (ملعقة صغيرة مرة واحدة يومياً) في علاج قرحة المعدة والإمساك المزمن وعسر الهضم. 
ـ أثبتت أبحاث حديثة أن العرقسوس مقو ومنق للدم، ومعترف بالعرقسوس في كثير من دساتير الأدوية العالمية. 
طرق الاستعمال: 
لعلاج  الإسهال وتليين الأمعاء يسحق 40 جراماً من العرقسوس مع 40 جراماً من زهر  الكبريت و40 جراماً من الشمر و60 جراماً من السنا مكي و200 جرام من سكر  النبات، يمزج الجميع وتؤخذ ملعقة واحدة مساء كل يوم لتليين الأمعاء،  وملعقتان صغيرتان مساء كل يوم لإسهال المعدة. 
ـ جذور العرقسوس تخلط مع الجنسنغ وتغلى، وتؤخذ يومياً كشراب مقو عام وخاصة للقلب. 
ـ يفضل عدم تناول العرقسوس في حالات فرط ضغط الدم؛ لأنه يسبب احتباس السوائل.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

[CENTER]               *القرفة فوائدها وأنواعها*

***شجيرة من  فصيلة السّمروبيات، ساقها منتصبة تعلو 3 ـ 5 أمتار، الأوراق متعاقبة مركبة،  والأزهار صفراء صغيرة، والثمرة صغيرة تشبه القرنفل.    
عرفت في الصين  وحوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط منذ قديم الزمان كنوع من أنواع القرفة.المستعمل  منها قلف الأشجار الصغيرة تجفف على شكل عيدان لونها بنى داكن ولها رائحة  عطرية.  
المواد الفعالة :
مواد سكرية، ونشا، وزيت مثبت، وزيت طيار، ومواد صابغة.  
الخصائص الطبية :
ـ يستعمل المغلي أو المستخلص منه للاضطرابات الهضمية وخاصة الإمساك وحالات الانتفاخ وفقدان الشهية .  
ـ الزيت المستخرج يستخدم في أغراض طبية وفى صناعة الصابون وفي الصناعات الغذائية.* 
*القرفة شجرة  معمرة، دائمة الخضرة، اوراقها قلبية الشكل داكنة عطرية، وازهارها كثيرة  وصغيرة ذات لون اصفر، ثمرتها عنبية سمراء اللون. تخرج من على الجذر فسائل  عديدة خضرية تقطع من الجذر وينزع منها القشور وتكشط الاجزاء الداخلية  والخارجية وتجفف وتربط في حزم وتعد للتصدير. اما المخلفات فيستخرج منها زيت  القرفة. 
**أنواع القرفة*[RIGHT]*
يوجد من  القرفة نوعان هما القرفة السيلانية والمعروفة علمياً باسم Cinnamomum  Zeylanicum والنوع الثاني يعرف علمياً باسم Cinnamomum cassia وهي المشهورة  باسم القرفة الصينية او الدار صيني. تعرف القرفة بعدة اسماء مثل الشليخة  والدار صيني وتعرف باللغة الفرعونية باسم قاد. 

الجزء المستخدم من  اشجار القرفة هي قشور اللحاء والزيت الطيار. والقشور المعروفة بالقرفة  سمراء اللون او مائلة قليلاً الى اللون البني الفاتح وهي سهلة الكسر حريفة  الطعم، حلوة المذاق، رائحتها عطرية ونفاذة. 



الموطن الاصلي للقرفة* *
الموطن  الاصلي للقرفة هي سيريلانكا ولهذا اتخذت القرفة السيلانية اسمها من موطنها  الاصلي والقرفة الصينية موطنها الاصلي هو الصين وقد اشتق اسمها من موطنها  الاصلي. وتنمو في الغابات المدارية. 

وتزرع على نطاق واسع في كل من الفلبين وجبال الانديز الغربية.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*المحتويات الكيميائية للقرفة
تتشابه  المحتويات الكيميائية في كل من القرفة السيلانية والقرفة الصينية  حيث  تحتوي على زيت طيار بنسبة 4٪ واهم مركبات هذا الزيت هو الدهيد القرفة   المعروفة باسم Cinnamaldehyde والمركب يوجينول Eugenol ومركب سنمايل آسيت   Cinnamylacetate وسنمايل الكحول methoyycinnamaldehyde,   cinnamylalcoholوحمض القرفة Cinnamic acid كما تحتوي على تربينات ثنائية   واهم مركبات هذه المجموعة هي Cinnzelanol وCinnzeylanin وتحتوي ايضاً على   مجموعة اخرى تعرف باسم Oligomeric Proanthocyanidins بالإضافة الى احتواء   القرفة على مواد هلامية mucilage. 

تركيبها :
القرفة  ليست سوى لحاء أشجار من فصيلة الغار ذات أوراق دائمة تنبت في أراض  رملية  على سواحل البحار، وتجمع عندما يبلغ عمر الشجرة أربع سنوات، فتقطع  القشور  بحذاء الأرض مرة كل سنتين في الفترة التي يصعد فيها نسغ الشجرة. 

تحتوي  قشور القرفة على زيوت طيارة حيث تصل نسبتها إلى 4%، ومن أهم  المركبات  المكونة للزيت مركب يعرف باسم سينمالدهيد وهو الذي يعزى إليه  أكثر  التأثيرات الدوائية، كما يعتبر مركب اليوجينول المركب الثاني في  الزيت  والذي يُعزى إليه التأثير المهدئ، وتوجد مركبات أخرى أقل أهمية من  المركبين  السابقين. كما تحتـوي القشور على مـواد عفصية ومواد هلامية ومواد  سكرية  ونشا.

توضع القشور التي جمعت في مكان بعض الوقت، وبعد نزع خشبها  الخارجي بطريقة  خاصة بارعة، تجفف القشور مرة في الشمس ومرة في الظل، قبل ان  تصدر لتباع في  أسواق العالم كنوع من المشروبات المفيدة خاصة في الشتاء. 

القرفة السيلانيةCinnamomum Zylanicum
وتتكون من قشور اللحاء الداخلي لأغصان الأشجار وهي رقيقة جداً. ولها رائحة عطرية وطعم حلو وهي تنكسر بسرعة وتعتبر من أفضل التوابل.

القرفة الصينية:
وهذا  النوع يكون سميكاً أسمر يميل إلى الاحمرار، ولها طعم حريف حلو ورائحة   عطرية ومكسرها قصف، وتعتبر القرفة الصينية أكثر رواجاً في المملكة.

كانت  القرفة تستعمل في الماضي لمكافحة الصلع وذلك بطحنها ثم مزجها بالملح   والبصل لتهيئة لصقة توضع على الرأس في مكان الشعر المتساقط. 

وقيل بأنها تنفع في قطع أنزفة الجروح الخفيفة دون ان يشعر الشخص باي ألم او حرقه خلافا لما يظن.

غير  أن استعمالها الأعم والأكثر شيوعا كطعام: فهي محرض ومنظم من الطراز  الأول  لعمليات الهضم.. ويطلق عليها علماء التغذية في فرنسا اسم: صديق  الجهاز  الهضمي. 

تمزج القرفة ببعض التوابل الأخرى، وتصنع منها مناقيع  ممتازة تفيد في  الأيام الباردة وذلك بأن تدق القرفة ثم تغلى على نار خفيفة،  ثم يضاف اليها  السكر فتأخذ كما هي،أو تضاف إلى الكراويا، أو يضاف اليها  قليل من الجوز  المبشور أو جوز الهند مما يغني قدرة هذا المشروب المفيد،  وينصح بتناوله  عقب الاستحمام، وليس هنالك أي ضرر من كثرة تناول هذا  المنقوع. 

كما أن إضافة القرفة إلى بعض الأطعمة يكسبها مذاقا لذيذا جدا، وبخاصة إذا أضيفت إلى الجبن. 
يساعد  مشروب القرفة الساخن المحلى بعسل النحل على مقاومة التقلصات المؤلمة   بأنواعها المختلفة مثل تقلصات المعدة أو تقلصات العضلات أو آلام الطمث و   الولادة ، وقيل هي نافعة للنسيان وتقوية الذاكرة .

استنشاق بخار الماء المغلي بالقرفة طارد للبلغم.

إستخامات زيت القرفه:
ان  زيت القرفة الأساسي هو العامل الرئيسي في مفعولها المقوي والمنشط  للدورة  الدموية و التنفس ، و المدر للافرازات، والقابض للأوعية و المحرك  للأمعاء، و  المعقم المضاد للتعفن، و لهذا نرى القرفة تدخل في تركيب الكثير  من الأدوية  و المستحضرات الصيدلانية، وتعتبر القرفة الصينية أكثر غنى  بالزيت العطري  من أنواع القرفة الأخرى. 
- يستعمل زيت القرفة دهاناً لعلاج الكلف والنمش والصداع والزكام وآلام الأذن.
- يستعمل زيت القرفة مع الخل دهاناً لعلاج البثور والقروح، وحديثاً دخل مسحوق القرفة في صناعة مراهم ضد الحروق والقروح.
- يستعمل زيت القرفة بمعدل قطرة إلى قطرتين كمادة مطهرة.
-  يجب عدم استعمال زيت القرفة إلا تحت استشارة طبية حيث إنه يسبب دوخة   وقيئاً، وربما يسبب تلفاً للكلى كما أن استعمال الزيت دهاناً للجلد قد يسبب   حرقانا واحمراراً فيجب تحاشيه.

القرفة في الطب القديم 
لقد  دخلت القرفة مصر مع رحلة الملكة حتشبسوت الى الصومال عام 1495 - 1475  قبل  الميلاد وجاء اسم القرفة ضمن الكثير من الوصفات العلاجية في البرديات   الطبية الفرعونية. وللقرفة تاريخ طويل من الاستعمال في الهند واول ما   استخدمت طبياً واجزاء من اوروبا منذ نحو سنة 500 قبل الميلاد وكانت القرفة   تستخدم في ذلك الزمان لعلاج الزكام والانفلونزا والمشكلات الهضمية ولا  تزال  تستخدم حتى اليوم بنفس الطريقة. 

ومما قاله الطبيب اليوناني  ديسكوريدس عن القرفة «يستخدم زيت القرفة دهاناً  لعلاج الكلف والنمش ومع  الخل للبثور، وهو مفيد لعلاج القوباء، والقروح،  يؤخذ شراباً لعلاج السعال  وينقي الصدر ويقوي المعدة ويدر البول والطمث،  ويستخدم مع التين لبخات  وضمادات ضد لسع العقرب».

وقال أبو بكر الرازي «مغلي القرفة بالزنجبيل نافع ضد أمراض البرد والزكام ..

وقال  ابن البيطار « تمزج القرفة مع مسحوق المصطكي لعلاج الربو والفواق».  كما  وردت القرفة في وصفات فرعونية حيث ورد ذكرها 6 مرات في بردية هيرست  الطبية  كمسكن موضعي وضد الحروق المتعفنة، وتعتبر القرفة من الأباريز  المشهورة حيث  أطلق عليها علماء التغذية في فرنسا اسم صديق الجهاز الهضمي.

وقال  ابن سينا « قوة القرفة مسخنة، مفتحة تصلح كل عفونة، غاية في اللطافة،  جاذبة  وتصلح لكل قوة فاسدة. ودهن القرفة محلل حار جداً مذيب، يوضع على  الكلف  والنمش صالح للقوابي والقروح، ودهن القرفة عجيب في الرعشة، ينفع من  الزكام،  ينقي الدماغ وهو من جملة ما يسكن وجع الاذن، وينفع من الغشاوة  والظلمة  اكلاً وكحلاً، ويذهب الرطوبة الغليظة من العين وينفع من السعال  وينقي ما في  الصدر، ويفتح سدد الكبد ويقويها، ويقوي المعدة ويجفف رطوبتها  وينفع من  الاستسقاء، وينفع من اوجاع الرحم والكلى واورامها ويدر البول».

-  قام اليابانيون عام 1980 بدراسة تأثير المركب الرئيسي في زيت القرفة  كمهدئ  ومسكن وأثبتوا تأثير هذا المركب كمادة مهدئة ومسكنة بالإضافة إلى  تخفيضه  لضغط الدم والحمى. كما أثبتوا أن خلاصة القرفة لها تأثير ضد أنواع  من  البكتيريا من الفطور.

القرفة علاج للسكري
قد  تقي القرفة من الإصابة بمرض السكري الذي يصيب البالغين فالقرفة التي   تستخدم عادة في الطهي قد تساعد الجسم على التعامل مع المواد السكرية بشكل   أكثر فاعلية وقد حث أحد العلماء الذين أجروا البث الأخير الناس على الإكثار   من استخدام القرفة لجني أكبر فائدة من هذه المادة. 

يذكر حسب ما  أوردته بي بي سي اونلاين أن مرض السكري الذي يظهر عند الكبر،  والذي يطلق  عليه الطراز-2، أكثر انتشارا من السكري الذي يظهر عند الصغار  والذي يعتمد  على هرمون الأنسولين. ويصيب هذا المرض ملايين الأشخاص في كل  أرجاء العالم،  ويؤدي إلى وفيات مبكرة كثيرة. 

إعادة تفعيل الخلايا لكن علماء  مختبرات التغذية التابعة لمؤسسة الأبحاث  الزراعية الأميركية في ولاية  ميريلاند الأميركية وجدوا أن مادة مستخلصة من  نبات القرفة بإمكانها إعادة  تفعيل الخلايا التي توقفت عن الاستجابة  لهرمون الأنسولين بحيث تجعلها أكثر  استجابة للهرمون المذكور. وقد وجد  الباحثون أن القرفة تزيد من نسبة معالجة  السكر 20 مرة. وينصح مرضى السكري  بتناول ربع ملعقة كوب إلى ملعقة كوب كاملة  من مادة القرفة يوميا.
الأخ عبدالله بن هايل يسأل فيما إذا كانت القرفة  صالحة مفيدة لعلاج مرض  السكر وهل يوجد لها أعراض جانبية مثل الضغط أو  القولون أو قرحة المعدة؟
الأخ عبدالله، القرفة السيلانية المعروفة  علمياً باسم Cinnamomum  Zylanicum تخفض السكر لكن لا يوجد علاج للسكر فهي  تخفضه بنسبة طبية ولا  يوجد لها أعراض جانبية لا على الضغط أو القولون أو  القرحة، وهي جيدة أيضاً  للجهاز الهضمي. 

وكشفت الأبحاث اليابانية  التي أجريت على مركب الدهيد القرفة أنه مسكن  ويخفض ضغط الدم والحمى واثبتوا  أيضاً أن خلاصة القرفة ذات مفعول ضد  الجراثيم ومضادة للفطريات ومضادة  للفيروسات، وتستعمل القرفة على نطاق واسع  كعشبة مدفئة من أجل البرد وغالباً  تمزج بالزنجبيل، وتنبه القرفة دوران  الدم وبالأخص في أصابع اليد والقدمين،  والقرفة أيضاً علاج فعال ضد القيء  والغثيان والاسهال. 
والقرفة مقوية  للهضم الضعيف، وتستخدم بوجه خاص في علاج الضعف والنقاهة..  كما وجد أن  للقرفة مفعولا منشطا للحيض فهي تنبه الرحم وتحث على النزف  الحيضي وتؤخذ في  الهند بعد الولادة كمانع للحمل. 

في أمريكا قامت دراسة على تأثير  القرفة السيلانية وهي القرفة المقشورة  والموجودة على هيئة أنابيب حيث أعطيت  لمرضى مصابين بمرض السكر ووجدوا أنها  خفضت سكر الدم بدرجة تعادل الحلبة  وبدأ الناس يستخدمونها لتمتعها  برائحتها العطرية وطعمها الحريف المستساغ. 

وقد فسح الدستور العشبي الألماني القرفة كعلاج رسمي للمرضى الذين يعانون من فقد الشهية وكذلك للمرضى الذين يعانون من سوء الهضم. 

وهناك استعمالات داخلية وخارجية للقرفة وهي: 
بعض الاستعمالات الداخلية:
1  - يستخدم مغلي القرفة بمعدل ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوقها توضع على ملء كوب  ماء  مغلي ويحرك المزيج ثم يترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يشرب بمعدل كوبين إلى  ثلاثة  أكواب في اليوم وذلك لعلاج البرد والسعال وآلام الرحم وعسر البول  والعادة  الشهرية. 
2 - يستخدم مزيج متساو من مسحوق القرفة والزنجبيل وذلك بأخذ  ملعقة صغيرة  من القرفة وأخرى من الزنجبيل واضافتها إلى ملء كوب ماء مغلي  وتحريك المزيج  جيداً ويترك 10 دقائق ثم يشرب بمعدل كوب إلى كوبين في اليوم  لعلاج حالات  التخمة والغثيان وانتفاخ البطن (تطبله) وطرد الغازات والمغص  المعوي وضعف  الشهية وتحسين سوء الهضم وضد برودة اليدين والقدمين. 
3 -  تستخدم القرفة السيلانية بمعدل ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوقها تضاف إلى ملء  كوب  ماء مغلي وتمزج جيداً ثم تترك لمدة 5 دقائق ويشرب قبل الوجبات الثلاث  بعشر  دقائق وذلك لتخفيض سكر الدم لدى مرضى السكر. 
4 - يؤخذ من زيت القرفة ما  بين نقطة إلى نقطتين تضاف إلى ملء كوب ماء عادي  أو ملء كوب حليب وتمزج  جيداً وتشرب بمعدل مرة واحدة في اليوم لتطهير  الجهاز الهضمي والتنبيه  وحالات حمى التوفئيد ورجفة المفاصل، وضد الخفقان  والوسواس وضروب الجنوب  ويقوي الكبد ويسكن البواسير ويضعفها. ويقال إن  القرفة تحفظ للإنسان قوته  طوال حياته. 

- يستعمل مشروب مغلي القرفة بمعدل 2 إلى 3 أكواب يومياً لحالات البرد والسعال وآلام الرحم وعسر البول والعادة الشهرية.
- يستعمل مسحوق القرفة مع الزنجبيل والهيل كمشروب ساخن ممتاز لحالات التخمة وانتفاخات المعدة والمغص المعوي وضعف الشهية.
- يستعمل ما بين 8 إلى 2 جرام من مسحوق القرفة مغلياً مع السكر لتقوية المعدة.
- يستعمل منقوع القرفة بمعدل 2 إلى 8 جرامات مع 500 ملي ماء لتنشيط الدورة الدموية والأمعاء والإدرار ومكافحة البرد وفتح الشهية.
- يستعمل زيت القرفة بمعدل قطرة إلى قطرتين كمادة مطهرة.
- تستعمل صبغة القرفة بمعدل 4 إلى 8 جرامات لتقوية القلب وتنشيط الرياضيين والسباحين.
- تستعمل كأشهر التوابل فهي تضاف إلى الطعام لإكسابه نكهة ورائحة طيبة. كما تضاف إلى بعض المشروبات والحلويات والعطور.

الاستعمالات الخارجية 
1 - يستخدم زيت القرفة دهاناً موضعياً لعلاج الكلف والنمش والصداع والزكام وآلام الأذن. 
2 - يستخدم زيت القرفة مع الخل دهاناً لعلاج القروح والبثور. 
3 - أخرجت مصانع الأودية حديثاً مرهماً من مسحوق القرفة لعلاج الحروق والجروح. 
4 - يستخدم مسحوق القرفة ممزوجة مع الملح والبصل على هيئة لبخات لعلاج سقوط الشعر. 
5 - يستخدم مسحوق القرفة ممزوجاً مع التين على هيئة ضمادات لعلاج لسع العقارب. 
6 - تدخل القرفة في صناعة معاجين الأسنان والعلك. 

ملاحظة:  اعتبرت القرفة منذ أن عرفت من أعظم التوابل  للطعام فهي تكسبه نكهة طيبة  ورائحة عطرة وهي تضاف إلى بعض المشروبات  والحلويات والعطور. وتعتبر القرفة  السيلانية أجود أنواع القرفة التجارية. 

أما أضرارها فلا  يوجد للقرفة أضرار جانبية إذا أخذت بالجرعات المنصوص  عليها ولا يوجد  تداخلات مع أدوية أو أمراض أخرى. ولكن يجب عدم استخدامها  من قبل المرأة  الحامل نظراً لخواصها المقبضة لعضلة الرحم.
نقلا عن جريدة الرياض الاثنين 6 ذي الحجة 1425هـ (7 ذي الحجة حسب الرؤية) - 17 يناير 2005م - العدد 13356

فوائد العسل مع القرفة " الموضوع منقول من احد المجلات"
لقد  وجد أن خليط العسل مع القرفة يعالج الكثير من الأمراض ، وينتج العسل  من  كثير من دول العالم . لعدة قرون قد أستخدم الطب اليوناني العسل كدواء  حيوي  وفعال . أما علماء العصر الحالي منهم يقبلون العسل كدواء حيوي وفعال .  جداً  لكثير من الأمراض حيث أن العسل ليس له أي أثار جانبية في علاج أي  نوع من  الأمراض ، وينادي العلم في عصرنا الحالي بأنه برغم العسل حلو الطعم  الإ أنه  يؤخذ كجرعة دوائية عادية لا تؤذي حتى المرضى المصابين بالبنكرياس  وقد نشر  في مجلة مشهورة في كندا سمي ( إخبار العالم الأسبوعية) عدد يوم  17 يناير  1995 أنه يوجد قائمة من الأمراض يمكن الشفاء منها بواسطة العسل  مع القرفة  كما أثبتته أبحاث العلماء الغربيين .

مرض النقرس أو التهاب المفاصل :
تناول  قدر مقدار من العسل مع مقدارين من الماء الفاتر وأضف عليها ملعقة  صغيرة من  مسحوق القرفة أصنع عجينه من هذه الخلطة ودلك بها ببطئ على الجزء  المتألم  من الجسد ، فقد لوحظ أن الألم يختفي في خلاص دقيقة أو دقيقتين  وأيضاً من  الممكن لمرضى النقرس أن يأخذ يومياً صباحاً ومساءاً كوب من  الماء الدافئ مع  ملعقتين من العسل مع ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق القرفة ، فعند  تناول ذلك  بانتظام فإنه يشفي حتى مرض النقرس المزمن . ففي بحث حديث تم في  جامعة  كوبهجن ، وجد أن إعطاء الأطباء للمرضى خليط من ملعقة من العسل مع  ملعقة من  مسحوق القرفة قبل الإفطار ، فقد وجد أنه من خلال أسبوع أن 73 شخص  من 200  شخص يشفوا تماماً من الألم وفي خلال شهر فإنه سرعان ما يتحرك  المرضى  المصابون بالنقرس بدون ألم .

تساقط الشعر :
إن  هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يعانون من تساقط الشعر أو الصلع يمكنهم عمل عجينه  من  زيت الزيتون الحار مع ملعقة من العسل مع ملعقة من مسحوق القرفة قبل   الاستحمام والاحتفاظ بذلك لمدة 15 دقيقة تقريباً ثم يغسلون الشعر وقد وجد   أن هذا يكون أفضل إذا أحتفظ بوضعه لمدة خمس دقائق .

التهابات المثانة :
خذ  ملعقتين من مسحوق القرفة وملعقة من العسل وضعها في كوب من الماء  والفاتر  وقم بشربة وستجده يحطم الجراثيم التي تؤدي إلى التهابات المثانة .

ألم الأسنان :
قم  بعمل عجينه من ملعقة واحدة من مسحوق القرفة مع خمس ملاعق من العسل  وضعها  على الجزء المتألم ، ويتم هذا ثلاث مرات يومياً حتى يزول الألم .

ارتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول :
إذا  أعطي لمريض الكوليسترول ملعقتين من العسل مع ثلاث ملاعق من مسحوق  القرفة  مخلوطة في 16 أوقية من ماء الشاي ، فإنها ستخفض مستوى الكوليسترول  في الدم  بمعدل 10% خلال ساعتين فقط ... وكما ذكر بالنسبة لمرض التهاب  المفاصل فإنه  إذا أعطيت هذه الجرعة ثلاث مرات يومياً فإنها تكون قادرة على  شفاء مريض  الكوليسترول المزمن . وكما تقول المعلومات التي ذكرت في  الدورية المذكورة  آنفاً فإن تناول العسل النقي مع الطعام يومياً يخفض من  الألم الكوليسترول .

نزلات البرد :
أن  هؤلاء الأشخاص الذي يعانون من زلات البرد العادية والحادة لابد أن  يأخذوا  ملعقة واحدة من العسل مع ربع ملعقة من مسحوق القرفة يومياً لمدة  ثلاث أيام  فإنها ستعالج الكحة والبرد المزمن .

العقم :
لقد  استخدم اليونانيون والايرفدلو العسل الكثير من السنين في الدواء  التقوية  المنى عند الرجال فإذا أخذ الرجل العقيم ملعقتين من العسل قبل  النوم فإنه  سيشفى من العقم . فمن دول الصين واليابان ودول الشرق الأقصى  لعدة قرون نجد  النساء التي لا تلدن يأخذون مسحوق القرفة . فالمرآة العقيمة  من الممكن أن  تتناول قدر قبضة يد من مسحوق القرفة في نصف ملعقة من العسل  وتمضغه بين  اللثتين على مدار اليوم وعليه يختلط ببطئ مع اللعاب ويدخل  الجسم ، وهناك  زوجين من ولاية ميرلاند بأمريكا ليس لديهم أطفال لمدة 14  عام وقد فقدوا  الأمل في الحصول على الأبناء ولكنهم عندما أخبروا بهذه  الوصفة فسرعان ما  تناول الزوج والزوجة العسل والقرفة كما هو موضح بالأعلى  وعليه قد حملت  المرآة في خلال أشهر وولدت توأم في مرة واحدة .

توعل المعدة :
إن  العسل المأخوذ مع مسحوق القرفة يشفي ألام المعدة ويشفي القرحة المعدية   ونهائياً ، أما بالنسبة لغازات المعدة وطبقاً للدراسات التي تمت من الهند   واليابان فقد كشفت الدراسة أنة إذا أخذ العسل مع مسحوق القرفة فإن المعدة   ستتخلص من الغازات التي بها .

أمراض القلب :
أصبح  عجينه من العسل ومسحوق القرفة وضعها على الخبز بدلاً من الجيلي أو  المربى  وقم بتناولها بإنتظام على الإفطار ، فإنها تقلل نسبة الكوليسترول  في  الشرايين وتنقذ المريض من الأزمة القلبية وأيضاً هؤلأ المرضى المصابين   بالفعل بأزمة قلبية من قبل فإنهم عند تناول هذه الجرعة يومياً نجدها  تحميهم  كثيراً من أزمات قلبية أخرى . ونجد أن التناول المستمر للوصفة  السابقة  نجده ينعش التنفس ويزيد ضربات القلب ونجد دور كثيرة ومتنوعة لشفاء  في  أمريكا وكندا قد عاملت مرضاها بهذه الوصفة بنجاح ووجدوا أنه نتيجة  للعمر  المتزايد للشرايين والأوردة التي تفقد مرونتها فقد وجد أنها تحيها  وتجددها  على نحو فعال .

الجهاز المناعي :
إن  التناول اليومي للعسل مع مسحوق القرفة يقوي الجهاز المناعي ويحمي الجسم  من  البكتريا والأمراض الخطيرة فقد وجد العلماء أن العسل به الكثير من   الفيتامينات المتنوعة والحديد في كميات كبيرة . أن التناول الدائم للعسل   يقوي كرات الدم البيضاء التي تحارب البكتريا والأمراض الخطيرة .

سوء أو عسر الهضم :
إن مسحوق القرفة المرشوش في ملعقتين من العسل المأخوذ قبل الطعام يخفف من الحموضة ويهضم أثقل الوجبات .

الأنفلونزا :
قد أثبت عالم في أسبانيا أن العسل يحتوي على مادة طبيعية تقتل جراثيم الأنفلونزا وتنقذ المريض منها .

طول العمر :
إن  تناول الشاي المخلوط مع العسل ومسحوق القرفة بانتظام يمنع ويمنح و عشاء   كبار السن . خذ أربعة ملاعق من العسل وملعقة من مسحوق القرفة وثلاث كؤوس  من  الماء وغليهما مثل غلي الشاي وأشرب ربع كأس من 3 إلى 4 مرات يومياً  فإنه  يحافظ على الجلد نضر وناعم ويمنع وعشاء كبر السن .
حيث أن الرجل ذو المأة عام يبدو وكأنة في العشرينات من عمره .

الدمامل :
أعمل  خليط أو عجينه من 3 ملاعق من العسل مع ملعقة واحدة من مسحوق القرفة  ثم ضع  هذه العجينة على الدمل قبل النوم وأغسلها في اليوم التالي بماء دافئ  وإذا  تم ذلك يومياً لمدة أسبوعين فإنه ستقضى على الدمامل نهائياً .

عدوى الجدل – أمراض الجلد :
مثل القوباء أو السعقة وكل أمراض الجلد تشفى بوضع العسل ومسحوق القرفة في أجزاء متساوية على أجزاء الجلد المصابة .

تقليل الوزن (التخسيس) :
إن  تناول العسل مع مسحوق القرفة مغلية في كأس من الماء كل صباح يومياً  بنصف  ساعة قبل الإفطار والمعدة فارغة وفي الليل قبل النوم بانتظام يقلل  الوزن  على نحو كبير حتى هؤلأ الأشخاص ذو الجسم البدين . وأيضاً بتناول هذا  الخليط  بانتظام فإنه يمنع الدهون من التركم في الجسم حتى ولو كان الشخص  يأكل وجبه  بها سعرات حرارية عالية .

السرطان :
قد  أثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة في اليابان واستراليا أن المراحل المتقدمة من  سرطان  المعدة والعظم قد أشفيت بنجاح . فعلى المرضى الذين يعانون من هذه  الأنواع  من السرطان أن يتناول يومياً ملعقة من العسل مع ملعقة من مسحوق  القرفة لمدة  ثلاثة شهور يومياً .

التعب – الإعياء:
قد  أوضحت الدراسات الحديثة أن كمية السكر من العسل تكون مساعدة أكثر من  ضررها  لقوة الجسم إن الأشخاص المتقدمين في العمر الذين يتناولون العسل مع  مسحوق  القرفة في جرعات متساوية تجعلهم يتميزون باليقظة والمرونة . قول د/  ميلتون  الذي قام بهذا البحث إن أخذ نصف ملعقة من العسل في كوب من الماء  مرشوش  بمسحوق القرفة المتناول يومياً بعد الاستحمام وفي المساء حوالي  الساعة 3 م  وعندما تتناقص حيوية الجسم مسرعان بعد هذه الجرعة ماتتزايد  حيوية الجسم  خلال أسبوع .

صعوبة التنفس :
نجد  أن أول ما يقوم به شعب أمريكا الجنوبية في الصباح هو الغرغرة بملعقة  من  العسل مع مسحوق القرفة المخلوطة بماء ساخن وعليه يظل تنفسهم صحو .

فقدان السمع :
إن تناول جرعات ثابتة من العسل مع مسحوق القرفة يومياً في الصباح والمساء يحافظ على السمع .



ينصح بعدم استخدامها للحوامل نظرا لخواصه المقبضة لعضلة الرحم. 

التخزين:
يجب  تخزين القرفة في مكان بارد وجاف وبعيداً عن الضوء المباشر، كما يجب  عدم  وضع القرفة في الفريزر أو كبائن الحمامات لأن الحرارة والرطوبة تقضي  على  المواد الفعالة في القرفة. كما يجب عدم سحق القرفة إلا عند الحاجة حيث  إن  سحقها وحفظها بعد السحق تكون عرضة لفقد الزيوت الطيارة التي يعزى  إليها  التأثير الدوائي.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الأعشاب وفوائدها الصحية
(الصبر)

** الصبر:*
- استخدم الإنسان عشب الصبر منذ آلاف السنين وعلى مر القرون، وتوجد العديد من المراجع لذلك:
فقد استخدمه القدماء المصريون واليونان والرومان وبالمثل الهنود                 والصينيون .. حيث كانت له استعمالات كثيرة فى الأغراض العلاجية                 المتعددة.


يحتوى                 عشب الصبر على مادة تسمى جيل الصبر (Aloe     vera gel) تعمل على التئام الجروح والتى يتم الحصول عليها من الطبقة الداخلية                 لورقة نبات الصبر وهى عبارة عن مزيج من                 المضاد الحيوى القابض     للأنسجة بالإضافة إلى عوامل التجلط أيضاً. وهذه المادة المستخلصة                 يمكن أن تؤخذ فى صورة كبسولات أو جيل يدهن على الجلد. يمكن زراعة                 هذا العشب فى الحدائق أو المنزل.

** فوائد عشب الصبر واستخداماته:*
                - معالج فورى للجروح ويساعد على التئامها.
                - مساعد فى علاج الجروح.
                -     لدغة الحشرات.
                -     تسمم شجر اللبلاب.

                - ويتم العلاج بشق أو قطع الورقة ووضع اللب مباشرة على المنطقة                 المصابة أو تغمس قطعة من القماش النظيف فى جيل الصبر ويلف بها                 الجرح لتأتى بنتائجها.
                - يتواجد جيل الصبر فى صور عديدة مثل المراهم والكريمات                 واللوسيونات والتى تمنع تكون البثرات وتقشر الجلد نتيجة الإصابة                                بحروق الشمس.
                - ينعم جيل الصبر من خشونة الجلد بالقدم.
                - عندما يدهن به الوجه والحلق يجعل الجلد أملساً ويمنع ظهور التجاعيد.
                - يخفف آلام                 البواسير والهرش.
                - يستخدم أيضاً كبلسم منعم للشعر.

** ملاحظة:*
                قد يسبب مرهم جيل الصبر بعض                 الطفح والهرش وبعض أعراض الحساسية الأخرى عند الأشخاص الحساسة. لا                 يوصى للمرأة الحامل باستخدامه داخلياً.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الأعشاب وفوائدها الصحية
                (الزنجبيل)

* الزنجبيل:
- الأمثلة الهندية القديمة دائماً كانت توضح أن "كل شىء جيد يوجد فى الزنجبيل"، وتوجد حقيقة إلى حد كبير فى ذلك.
فالزنجبيل عشب متعدد الفوائد والأغراض العلاجية .. فعندما كنت                 طفلاً فأنت قد تناولت بالتأكيد كوب من مشروب الزنجبيل الذى كان له                 مفعول السحر مع معدتك فهو مساعد للهضم ومضاد للغثيان.
فالزنجبيل علاج للمعدة فى المقام الأول، يعالج                حرقان فم                 المعدة (الحموضة)،                     تقلصات                 البطن، الانتفاخ، ويعالج المعدة المضطربة التى تشعر                 بالغثيان .. حيث يحتوى الزنجبيل على إنزيم مهضم يشبه ذلك الموجود                 فى الجهاز الهضمى للإنسان.
الزنجبيل له أيضاً تأثير فعال فى أعراض                                 دوار الحركة التى يصاب بها الشخص عند ركوبه طائرة ..                 سفينة ... الخ. ويصف المختصون بعلاج الأعشاب لتجنب الإصابة بدوار                 الحركة أخذ جرعة من كبسولات الزنجبيل ومعدلها 1500 ملجم قبل السفر                 بنصف ساعة.

                كما يمنع الزنجبيل الإصابة بالغثيان الصباحى الذى يصيب البعض وذلك                 بشرب كوب من شاى الزنجبيل .. كما يعالج شاى الزنجبيل تقلصات                                الدورة الشهرية.

                وأظهرت بعض الدراسات أن الزنجبيل يكون مساعد للحفاظ على معدلات                                الكوليسترول الطبيعية.

                استخدمه الصينيون لفترة طويلة من الزمن لعلاج البرد والأنفلونزا،                 وقد أكدت الدراسات الحديثة أن الزنجبيل يساعد فى قتل فيروس                 الأنفلونزا ويقوى                                 الجهاز المناعى                 لعدم إصابته     بعدوى الإنفلونزا .. فإذا أحسست بقدوم البرد عليك بشرب                 شاى الزنجبيل على الفور.

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

